# [gelöst] MSI Optix MAG271CQR - Freesync mit RTX2070 funktioniert nicht



## Delacroix (20. Februar 2020)

*[gelöst] MSI Optix MAG271CQR - Freesync mit RTX2070 funktioniert nicht*

Hi,

ich habe den MSI Optix MAG271CQR und eine RTX2070, bin aber offenbar zu blöd beides miteinander in Einklang zu bringen. So habe ich z.B. in "A Plague Tale: Innocence" Tearing.


G-Sync Settings sollten passen (siehe Screenshot) 
V-Sync im Spiel ist OFF 
FPS im Spiel: 80 - 100 
Grafiktreiber aktuell 
Monitor-Treiber extra installiert und aktuell 
Freesync in Monitor-Settings ON 
Edit: über DP angeschlossen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übersehe ich irgendwas?

Danke für eure Zeit und LG
Stephan


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: MSI Optix MAG271CQR - Freesync mit RTX2070 funktioniert nicht*

Wie ist der angestöpselt? Das funktioniert nur über DP.


----------



## Delacroix (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: MSI Optix MAG271CQR - Freesync mit RTX2070 funktioniert nicht*



M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Wie ist der angestöpselt? Das funktioniert nur über DP.


Ist leider schon über DP angesteckt.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: MSI Optix MAG271CQR - Freesync mit RTX2070 funktioniert nicht*



Delacroix schrieb:


> Ist leider schon über DP angesteckt.



Schade. 
Zeigt der Monitor die aktuelle Hz-Zahl im OSD an? Dann könntest du mal checken, ob Freesync überhaupt bei irgendeiner Spanne anspringt. Die Pendulum-Demo von nvidia ist super dafür.

Edit: Was mir noch einfällt, weiß aber nicht, ob das auf deinen auch zutrifft:

Mein Monitor hat zwei Freesync-Stufen. Von 48-144 & von 120-144. Bei 80-100 FPS würde in der zweiten natürlich nix passieren.
Außerdem schaltet sich Freesync ab, sobald man an der Response Time dreht.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: MSI Optix MAG271CQR - Freesync mit RTX2070 funktioniert nicht*

Vsync im Treiber an?


----------



## Turo1984 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: MSI Optix MAG271CQR - Freesync mit RTX2070 funktioniert nicht*

Und Du bist sicher, dass Du Tearing meinst? Nicht irgendwie Ghosting oder anderes?


----------



## Delacroix (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: MSI Optix MAG271CQR - Freesync mit RTX2070 funktioniert nicht*



M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Schade.
> Zeigt der Monitor die aktuelle Hz-Zahl im OSD an? Dann könntest du mal  checken, ob Freesync überhaupt bei irgendeiner Spanne anspringt. Die  Pendulum-Demo von nvidia ist super dafür.
> 
> Edit: Was mir noch einfällt, weiß aber nicht, ob das auf deinen auch zutrifft:
> ...


Das OSD kann die Hz-Zahl anzeigen. Habe es sowohl im Spiel als auch in der Pendulum-Demo (was deutlich bequemer ist, danke für den Tipp!) getestet und es ist wirklich so, dass der Monitor bei 60Hz klebt, egal wieviele FPS ich habe. In der Pendulum-Demo waren es so 35-45 FPS, Wiederholrate wie gesagt konstant 60Hz (außer kurze Drops beim Laden auf 40-50Hz). Verschiedene Freesync-Stufen sehe ich in den Settings nicht, habe alles durchgeschaut.




PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Vsync im Treiber an?


Im Treiber stand es auf 3D-Anwendung, habe es aber sowohl global als auch für das Spiel selbst auf "aus" gestellt. Leider ohne Effekt.




Turo1984 schrieb:


> Und Du bist sicher, dass Du Tearing meinst? Nicht irgendwie Ghosting oder anderes?


Es ist definitiv Tearing.


----------



## Delacroix (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: MSI Optix MAG271CQR - Freesync mit RTX2070 funktioniert nicht*

Ok, auch wenn es ein wenig peinlich ist: das Problem ist gelöst. Ich hatte die Wiederholungsrate nicht in den Windows-Settings umgestellt. Wohl auch in der Annahme, dass Windows 10 inzwischen "schlau" genug ist das selbst zu erkennen.

Danke für eure Hilfe und das Troubleshooting - und vor allem für eure Zeit! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: [gelöst] MSI Optix MAG271CQR - Freesync mit RTX2070 funktioniert nicht*

Fürs nächste Mal:
Nvidia Systemsteuerung->Auflösung, da kannst du das Relevante einstellen.


----------

